# All about Loki



## dsgncore (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi there, i'm Loki and i'm like 2 or 3 months old. My hooman thinks i'm a male but hey i have no idea at all!

My daily routine :

- 7.30 am : sunbathing with my hooman
- 8.30 am : my hooman thinks i need a bath
- 8.45 am : my hooman provides me soaked mazuri and greens, yum!
- sleep
- 4.30 pm : another outdoor activity, and my hooman soak me afterwards.
- 5.00 pm : my hoiman refills all my food !
- sleep


----------



## Minority2 (Oct 18, 2018)

Keep food in your tortoise's food dish thorough the day. 

Your tortoise will not overeat.


----------



## dsgncore (Oct 18, 2018)

My home


----------



## dsgncore (Oct 18, 2018)

Minority2 said:


> Keep food in your tortoise's food dish thorough the day.
> 
> Your tortoise will not overeat.


Thank you for the advice


----------



## TriciaStringer (Oct 19, 2018)

You are adorable Loki! Don’t you dare eat those tiny rocks. They could be deadly.


----------



## dsgncore (Oct 20, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> You are adorable Loki! Don’t you dare eat those tiny rocks. They could be deadly.


You were right eventhough i handpicked the size of the pebbles myself but what you said really concerns me, so i removed it and Loki still happy as ever [emoji4]


----------



## dsgncore (Oct 21, 2018)

Yo sup


----------



## dsgncore (Nov 28, 2018)

Guys i have noticed loki' scutes have slight bumps. Is this a sign of pyramiding? Or he is jist growing?


----------



## drew54 (Nov 29, 2018)

dsgncore said:


> Guys i have noticed loki' scutes have slight bumps. Is this a sign of pyramiding? Or he is jist growing?
> View attachment 258401



Very adorable tort. In your first photos his shell looks good. Just review the care sheets for red foots and follow it and you shouldn't have any issues with pyramiding.


----------



## drew54 (Nov 29, 2018)

dsgncore said:


> Hi there, i'm Loki and i'm like 2 or 3 months old. My hooman thinks i'm a male but hey i have no idea at all!
> 
> My daily routine :
> 
> ...



The basket pic is so cute!


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 29, 2018)

dsgncore said:


> Guys i have noticed loki' scutes have slight bumps. Is this a sign of pyramiding? Or he is jist growing?
> View attachment 258401


With sufficient hydration and a proper diet, Loki should grow a smooth and healthy shell.  S/he's super cute! Thanks for sharing. I just love redfoots!

There are a couple of care sheets linked on this thread: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/redfoot-care-sheet-sticky.149266/ I had trouble locating the redfoot care sheet on the Tortoise Library website, but you may want to check out that website too.


----------



## dsgncore (Nov 29, 2018)

drew54 said:


> The basket pic is so cute!


Thank you [emoji4]
This is his pic from front, from this angle his bumps are not really visible..i really hope its just his growing lines


----------



## dsgncore (Nov 29, 2018)

Oxalis said:


> With sufficient hydration and a proper diet, Loki should grow a smooth and healthy shell.  S/he's super cute! Thanks for sharing. I just love redfoots!
> 
> There are a couple of care sheets linked on this thread: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/redfoot-care-sheet-sticky.149266/ I had trouble locating the redfoot care sheet on the Tortoise Library website, but you may want to check out that website too.


Thank you for the advice, i'll check the link [emoji4]


----------



## Oxalis (Dec 2, 2018)

dsgncore said:


> Thank you for the advice, i'll check the link [emoji4]


Redfoot care sheet, updated!  https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/redfoot-care-sheet.171582/


----------



## dsgncore (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi everyone introducing Loki's little brosis Louie [emoji38]. Louie has been here for only 3 days and he's about 3.5 cm length. I keep them in separate enclosure but i let them play together when sun bathing. It's very interesting that these two have totally different personalities, Loki is like a giant gentle, very shy and calm while Louie is reckless, brave and knows what he wants haha.


----------



## dsgncore (Feb 11, 2019)

Update on Loki, he is weigh around 202 grams right now and he's 6 months old. Do you think he's overweight?


----------



## dsgncore (May 12, 2019)

Just took him to bath, he's weigh around 330 grams now, man this guy grows fast!


----------



## Oxalis (May 13, 2019)

dsgncore said:


> Just took him to bath, he's weigh around 330 grams now, man this guy grows fast!
> View attachment 272061
> View attachment 272062
> View attachment 272063
> View attachment 272064


So cute!


----------



## flowerlab (May 21, 2019)

drew54 said:


> The basket pic is so cute!



So cute!!


----------



## dsgncore (Jun 1, 2019)

Morning stroll with loki and my son


----------



## dsgncore (Jun 10, 2019)

Helloo


----------



## dsgncore (Sep 4, 2019)

Happy birthday Loki [emoji217][emoji217]


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 4, 2019)

dsgncore said:


> Happy birthday Loki [emoji217][emoji217]
> View attachment 279944


Thanks, I needed that today!


----------



## dsgncore (Sep 4, 2019)

Oxalis said:


> Thanks, I needed that today!


No worries [emoji16]


----------

